# My hooded scarf pattern



## sharobmic

I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)

I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size 6 USA) needles

THE HOOD
cast on 102 stitches
row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"

THE SCARF
cast on 30 stitches
row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
garter stitch until work measures 158cm
next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
Cast off.
Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.

As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


----------



## Pattyhayw

Thank you for the pattern. Your scarf is a beauty! I love the colors. Great job!


----------



## no1girl

love your model too!


----------



## nanapam2355

Thanks for sharing! The scarf and model are both adorable! I have a little granddaughter that would love this, too!


----------



## yourmother306

lovely
would it fit an adult too?


----------



## sharobmic

yourmother306 said:


> lovely
> would it fit an adult too?


If you know how to adapt a pattern I don't see why not, You just make a larger hood and a longer scarf.


----------



## shelindo

Bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## RobynMay

I love your pattern! Also the colours are so pretty.
Thank you.
To be used for charity knitting ... and my alpaca yarns when they are spun!


----------



## nuthouse

Printer has run out of ink and I want to start on your hooded scarf asap for my eldest granddaughter so I have just finished writing the pattern longhand I'm so pleased with it!!!!


----------



## maisyb

great idea for a project!!! thanks!


----------



## Grapejelli

Beautiful, I do want to try this. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## MimiPat

I love this. I was looking all over the Internet for one before Christmas!!!


----------



## Lilpip

Thank you so much! My daughter has been asking for one of these.


----------



## tamarque

That is very sweet and so practical. Much harder to lose such a significant piece than mittens and hats.


----------



## catskillgal

:lol: thank you, what a nice pattern. I need a pattern for three sisters. This is perfect because I don't have any sizes and they live in a different country


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks for sharing. Yours is very pretty.


----------



## mollyannhad

You did a wonderful job writing out the pattern! Love it!


----------



## uncrn65

sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
> This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)
> 
> I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size 6 USA) needles
> 
> THE HOOD
> cast on 102 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
> Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"
> 
> THE SCARF
> cast on 30 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> garter stitch until work measures 158cm
> next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Cast off.
> Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
> Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.
> 
> As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


Your daughter is beautiful and the colors are just right for her. Do you think that this pattern could be made wider and longer for adults? Have a great day and Happy New Year.


----------



## sharobmic

This could be easily adapted for an adult, measure over the head from just above shoulder on each side of the face, cast on number of stitches needed for the yarn and needles that you are using. Make the hood "deeper" (from face to back of head) and just make the scarf longer.

If you have a pattern for a hooded top you could also use the hood part of the pattern and just add the scarf.


----------



## cdanzinger

How awesome of you to remember and take the time to fullfill our requests. It was worth the wait. I'm headed to my stash. Your scarf is beautiful. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## catskillgal

How much yarn did you need for one scarf. I have to make , I thought 3, but it turns out I have to make 5. Need to now the amount
Thank you, love it


----------



## sharobmic

catskillgal said:


> How much yarn did you need for one scarf. I have to make , I thought 3, but it turns out I have to make 5. Need to now the amount
> Thank you, love it


I used just under 3 balls of 100g of DK


----------



## grannyknitter

Thanks for sharing the pattern and the photo!


----------



## nanasharon

Very cute! The scarf and child.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Fantanstic pattern. Adorable little girl


----------



## catskillgal

thaks, I'll go to start tomorrow


----------



## gagirl197202

I love it. Thanks for sharing. I am going to make one for my niece. If I used "boy" colors, do you think this would be ok for my 4 year old nephew?


----------



## virginia42

Thanks so much for the pattern. That is perfect for little ones. Your dtr. makes a great model.


----------



## cdanzinger

Use boy colors and maybe on pockets put a fire truck or sports buttons. Think I'll do something like that for the girls I'm making for.


----------



## joycevv

Such a useful pattern. Thank you.


----------



## gmaison

Thanks for the great pattern !!!


----------



## Browniemom

So sweet and your model is too cute!


----------



## sharmend

Absolutely adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## josephinemiller

I just finished copying your pattern for the hat/shawl. I love it. My GC will all be thrilled with them. All I have to do is change the colors. Thanks so much for sharing,


----------



## E P S

Thank you for this pattern. I will be knitting it for the Navajo Project, a charity I knit for here in Arizona.


----------



## tvett1

very pretty I have 3 granddaughters that will love this pattern. Your daughter is adorable and the scarf pattern is very easy to follow.


----------



## gagirl197202

cdanzinger said:


> Use boy colors and maybe on pockets put a fire truck or sports buttons. Think I'll do something like that for the girls I'm making for.


Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Slip Stitch

A keeper! Thanks for sharing your creative property. So kind!


----------



## lindajjimenez

Well, now I can start on next Christmas gifts! This is very nice and practical as well. I can see it being used by little men as well.


----------



## xplorer95

really like the hooded scarf but I need to know what 3 balls 100gr dk is in comparison to skeins and what is cm compared to in inches. Silly questions probably but I am just getting used to the metric measures thanks


----------



## cdanzinger

If anyone comes up with a conversion for teen or adult would you kindly remember me.


----------



## snoopylover

This is such a clever pattern, can't wait to try it!


----------



## martymcd

Can't wait to have grandkids for this one!


----------



## BBatten17

That is so beautiful! I love the colors. Your model is a cutie, too!


----------



## Zinzin

My Oh My She is so adorable, your hooded scarf is beautiful. Bookmarked the page, love getting pattern instruction or where to buy information with the pictures. Thanks for sharing both.


----------



## pattio

Thank you for the pattern. Your granddaughter is adorable.


----------



## retirednelda

What a cute pattern!!!! thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Zinzin

I must say, Perfect pictures, You have photographed them well.


----------



## Momma Osa

Wonderful! thanks for the pattern!

Momma Osa


----------



## Whalestooth

So cute


----------



## yona

What a cute daughter and what a great pattern.


----------



## Bonidale

Thank you! What a lovely project.


----------



## Unity

Good Morning Knitters. This is a great pattern thank you wonderful Lady. It is summer where I live and if I start as soon as I have finished my current project I just might be able to do some of these for my grand children this coming winter.


----------



## Drewbie

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Best one I have seen! Will be making it for my GD and charity knitting.


----------



## janetsquire

I think this is beautiful. Can you tell me how much wool you used for this size.


----------



## oannejay

Thanks for the hood/scarf/mitten pattern, I bookmarked this for my GD. She is 2. I love the self striping yarn effect, the pastel colors are very nice. Does any one know if there is a brand like that in the US?


----------



## Donnathomp

Thank you so much.


----------



## fstknitter

Love the pocket in the scarf instead of gloves


----------



## DollieD

Thanks for the pattern!
I love it!


----------



## sharobmic

xplorer95 said:


> really like the hooded scarf but I need to know what 3 balls 100gr dk is in comparison to skeins and what is cm compared to in inches. Silly questions probably but I am just getting used to the metric measures thanks


I'm sorry I don't know the comparison of balls of wool we buy in UK to the skeins you use. And for converting cm to inches you could always find a converter online or as a rough measurement 2.5cm is approximately 1 inch

If anyone knows how to convert 100g DK to how many yards or skeins please let us know. I have seen some great patterns from the US but don't know how much wool/yarn to buy as it states skeins and I can only buy in 50g or 100g balls here where I live in the UK


----------



## john71105

I copied your pattern and actually printed it out. That usually means I will be doing it. I have a special little girl in mind.

Thank you for taking the time to post this. And, your model is adorable.


----------



## knitbreak

Thank you for the pattern.I'm going to adapt this for the teens
in my famly.It's so cute,but the model is cutier.


----------



## sharobmic

OK after a bit of "googling" and searching KP forums I have found something that may help everyone who wants to know the length and not the weight of the yarn I used. It was a DK babysoft acrylic yarn that came in balls of 100g according to yardex.com this equals 360yds to a ball. As I used almost 3 complete balls you will need about 1080 yards of a similar weight yarn for the hooded scarf. 
BTW if you want to know weight/length of any yarn go to http://www.yarndex.com


----------



## martiwi

Thank you. It's a great pattern.


----------



## uncrn65

sharobmic said:


> yourmother306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely
> would it fit an adult too?
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how to adapt a pattern I don't see why not, You just make a larger hood and a longer scarf.
Click to expand...

Thanks I will try it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol

Love your scarf and your daughter has a lovely cheeky smile.


----------



## southernyankee

Beautiful little girl!!!!! I'm making this next for granddaughters. Many thanks.


----------



## kiwi1

thank you very much for sharing, that is a great pattern - of course the model helps the "selling" as well!!


----------



## Hannelore

Thank you for the pattern. It would be great for using up some stash as well for children.


----------



## lori riel

Thanks! Cant wait to make 1,or more


----------



## dottie2

Love the pattern & the colors. Great job. Thank you for sharing. Have saved the pattern for future use.


----------



## tmlester

What an adorable little girl - and the hooded scarf is a beauty as well. Love the yarn. What brand is it? I love the colorway. I may adapt it for adults too  Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Grammy11

thanks for the pattern. It is really cute. I am going to make one for my granddaughters


----------



## NZKnitter

It's beautiful - and so practical. Thank you so much for freely sharing your gift.


----------



## xplorer95

Thanks so much for the information hopefully someone will know about converting to skeins.


----------



## trisha 54

It is beautiful thank you for the pattern


----------



## LittleRedHen

Just what I was looking for before Christmas. Now I can get an early start for next years gifts - yeah!!! I might even be ready by the time it gets here for a change.

Love the bright happy face model as well. Many thanks.


----------



## Grammy Toni

Thank you. Seems easy enough!


----------



## Cpautler

That is just amazing, and totally cute! Thanks for sharing your talent with us!


----------



## yarnawhile

Love it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flybreit

Precious! The model and scarf  hanging onto this for some charity knitting - yummy warm in washable wool.


----------



## mzmom1

sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. l


This is truly beautiful as is your little girl. You are a talented designer, Sharobmic!


----------



## elilashley

xplorer95 said:


> really like the hooded scarf but I need to know what 3 balls 100gr dk is in comparison to skeins and what is cm compared to in inches. Silly questions probably but I am just getting used to the metric measures thanks


the labels on the yarn usually have the amounts in both the grams and ounces and yards and meters, here in the U.S. Hope this helps.


----------



## elilashley

xplorer95 said:


> really like the hooded scarf but I need to know what 3 balls 100gr dk is in comparison to skeins and what is cm compared to in inches. Silly questions probably but I am just getting used to the metric measures thanks


the labels on the yarn usually have the amounts in both the grams and ounces and yards and meters, here in the U.S. Hope this helps.


----------



## crotchety crafter

Great pattern. It will be easy to adapt for different sizes as well. Many thanks, it has been added to my project list.


----------



## janetsquire

I am a new knitter and would be grateful for help. If anyone has converted this pattern to adult size can they please let me know. This is the best scarf pattern I have seen. Many thanks for posting it. All my family and friends will have one in their stockings next year.


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you for sharing. Will definitely be on my to do list.


----------



## catskillgal

I am o my way to buy some yarn to make 5 or 6 of them
Perfect gift!


----------



## CoralDawn

Sweet....Thank you !


----------



## cgcharles

Great pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## lifeline

What a pretty hood-scarf. Your little girl looks delighted with it. if she's at school I bet you will get lots of requests from other Mums at th school gate.

Can I just ask (I am a little slow at understanding the directions)...did you attach the scarf along one of the long edges all the way along the bottom of the hood?

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern here with us all.


----------



## xplorer95

Thanks so much for the info I will check out the yarn and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## sharobmic

lifeline said:


> What a pretty hood-scarf. Your little girl looks delighted with it. if she's at school I bet you will get lots of requests from other Mums at th school gate.
> 
> Can I just ask (I am a little slow at understanding the directions)...did you attach the scarf along one of the long edges all the way along the bottom of the hood?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern here with us all.


Yes I attached the scarf along the bottom edge of the hood (what would have been the sides as you knitted it)


----------



## Janeway

Thanks for such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Michelle10n

I love your pattern. I just showed it to my daughter, of course she loved in and requests that hers be exactly the same yarn and all
Thank you for the inspiration


----------



## lifeline

sharobmic said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty hood-scarf. Your little girl looks delighted with it. if she's at school I bet you will get lots of requests from other Mums at th school gate.
> 
> Can I just ask (I am a little slow at understanding the directions)...did you attach the scarf along one of the long edges all the way along the bottom of the hood?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern here with us all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I attached the scarf along the bottom edge of the hood (what would have been the sides as you knitted it)
Click to expand...

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## lovehomemade

That is lovely.


----------



## oma lisa

I love this....so adorably cute!
I have copied and saved it on "GoodReader" and am excited to make it for my granddaughter!
THANK YOU!


----------



## missdeb

Thank you so much for your pattern. I have done the seed stitch and have begun the stockinet. 120 stitches looks really huge. Where do I knit the rib trim?
I don't want to rip it out but maybe you can advise what I am doing wrong
Thanks a lot


----------



## missdeb

Thank you so much for your pattern. I hace done the seed stitch and have begun the stockinet. 120 stitches looks really huge. Where do I knit the rib trim?
I don't want to rip it out but maybe you can adise what I am doing wrong
Thanks a lot


----------



## CoralDawn

I believe the pattern called for casting on 102 stitches, not 120, and beginning with a k2, p2 rib stitch....Also, are you using DK yarn, which is smaller than worsted, and a size #6 needle ?


----------



## sharobmic

missdeb said:


> Thank you so much for your pattern. I have done the seed stitch and have begun the stockinet. 120 stitches looks really huge. Where do I knit the rib trim?
> I don't want to rip it out but maybe you can advise what I am doing wrong
> Thanks a lot


Hi there is no seed stitch - cast on 102 stitches and do 6 rows of 2/2 rib to start, then do the stocking stitch for the rest of the hood.


----------



## craftymatt2

thank you for sharing, cannot wait to make this for myself and then some for Christmas Gifts


----------



## glacy1

Quote:
Thanks for the hood/scarf/mitten pattern, I bookmarked this for my GD. She is 2. I love the self striping yarn effect, the pastel colors are very nice. Does any one know if there is a brand like that in the US?
_________________
oannejay


My reply: 
Prism (from Mary Maxim)
Mosiac (from Bernat)
Noro (from Noro) 
Just to name a few.. 

Gloria


----------



## Mrs Buzz

what a beautiful hooded scarf and thank you for sharing this pattern, I will definitely be doing one of these for all of my granddaughters and maybe even myself! I did not know there was such a thing as self striping wool, what a brilliant idea.


----------



## Sandy Hill

What a wonderful idea to incorporate that all together. Love the colors too.


----------



## StellasKnits

Cute cute and cuter!!!


----------



## oannejay

glacy1 said:


> Quote:
> Thanks for the hood/scarf/mitten pattern, I bookmarked this for my GD. She is 2. I love the self striping yarn effect, the pastel colors are very nice. Does any one know if there is a brand like that in the US?
> _________________
> oannejay
> 
> My reply:
> Prism (from Mary Maxim)
> Mosiac (from Bernat)
> Noro (from Noro)
> Just to name a few..
> 
> Gloria


thanks Gloria! I love working from my stash, but this self striping looks worth a trip too the store.


----------



## Robbie.Reeder

Love it, and the colors


----------



## Frog Empress

I love this scarf. How would I adapt the pattern for an adult?


----------



## Sophieroz

This is lovely. and what a great photo. Anxious to adapt this for adult as well.


----------



## Vole61

sharobmic said:


> yourmother306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely
> would it fit an adult too?
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how to adapt a pattern I don't see why not, You just make a larger hood and a longer scarf.
Click to expand...

I too looked for a pattern for a adult pattern for a scarf wth a hood, no luck but made my own, I posted it earlier on the Picture section.

Not quite the same as yours, but similar


----------



## Linheln

That hoodie scarf is very pretty. Thanks for shareing the pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter

You did a great job! Lovely colors on a lovely little lady.


----------



## blazingthru

so cute, Really, really cute.


----------



## nsnewfie1996

Beautiful....thank you, I have a little granddaughter and i am sure she would love this.


----------



## geeliz

Just what I was searching the 'net for yesterday...a hoodie with scarf attached. Love yours! Pretty colors, pretty model....pretty easy directions, too! Thanks bunches! ..Liz


----------



## glacy1

Vole61 said:


> sharobmic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmother306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely
> would it fit an adult too?
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how to adapt a pattern I don't see why not, You just make a larger hood and a longer scarf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too looked for a pattern for a adult pattern for a scarf wth a hood, no luck but made my own, I posted it earlier on the Picture section.
> 
> Not quite the same as yours, but similar
Click to expand...

Here's one, if I can upload a photo or a link:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8383639485

This one is from the pattern book: 60 Quick Gifts


__
https://flic.kr/p/8386606671

This pattern is not quite 'super easy', what with all the cables, but it's sure beautiful.. 
My former DIL loves it.


----------



## bewilderedbev

Both the child and scarf are adorable! Thanks for the pattern. It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## nuthouse

I have just finished hooded scarf number 2.
The first one I did was in purple/mauve colors & the 2nd in bright yellow/orange Patons Baby Zhivago. Once again, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## MimiPat

sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
> This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)
> 
> I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size
> THE HOOD
> cast on 102 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
> Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"
> 
> THE SCARF
> cast on 30 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> garter stitch until work measures 158cm
> next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Cast off.
> Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
> Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.
> 
> As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


Thank you for this pattern!! For those not wanting to use DK wool, I used Sensations yarn with the size needle recommended on the yarn. I cast on 90 stitches for the hood, but used the other measurements for length, etc. Here is the scarf I made for my granddaughter. She wore it to school today!!


----------



## Browniemom

This will keep your granddaughter snuggly warm all of next week. She is adorable and the hooded scarf is perfect for her. Gift of pure love.


----------



## MimiPat

Thanks, Browniemom. 
Are you aware of our KP group that meets once a month? I Thought if you didn't, you might like to know about it.


----------



## jaydee

Nice pattern, thank you. I was wondering whether this pattern would be suitable for boys?


----------



## lifeline

jaydee said:


> Nice pattern, thank you. I was wondering whether this pattern would be suitable for boys?


I think Pre-school boys would wear it, but once they are old enough to be at school they become more image conscious and possibly won't.


----------



## mkilcoyne

Thank you for sharing!  This is adorable and practical! Your daughter looks lovely in it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharobmic

It looks great, Its so nice to see photos of something I "made up" lol


----------



## eyorkie

Can you use noro yarn?


----------



## omahelen

Thanks for the pattern really great, shall make one for granddaughter.


----------



## grandma Pat

Thank you so much for the pattern. I know what my two gr. granddaughters will be getting for Christmas next year.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Great design, beautiful model


----------



## determined_to-knit

Thank you for posting your wonderful pattern! I am looking quite forward to knitting one for my granddaughter!


----------



## SonShine

Love your scarf and model(almost makes me want one)!


----------



## NJQuiet1

What a great pattern...and a beautiful model, too! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## gmarie

Beautiful scarf, and beautiful little girl!


----------



## myramahm

Good for a 2 yr old who won't keep gloves on as well.


----------



## Steph20

How cute, found my next project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Steph20

I love this pattern. Just finished my first knitting project of this. Needs improvement but i love the idea. Will try another one with different type of yarn. Thank you for sharing this cool pattern


----------



## sharobmic

Steph20 said:


> I love this pattern. Just finished my first knitting project of this. Needs improvement but i love the idea. Will try another one with different type of yarn. Thank you for sharing this cool pattern


You're welcome, as I said its the first time I have "created" my own design and first time writing a pattern so if its not "quite right" I appologise

:wink:


----------



## Steph20

No directions were good. I think i used wrong yarn. To stretchy. So that was my first attempt. On to get a different yarn and do it again.


----------



## knitcatlady

OMG - your hooded scarf and your daughter are both lovely! She is very photogenic. Thank you for sharing this pattern. It's spring here in Florida, but I plan to make these for future Christmas presents for some family members. :thumbup: By the way, your knitting looks very professional!


----------



## Frannyward

I love it. Hopefully I will knit it for my granddaughter.


----------



## Kait

Thank-you for your wonderful pattern & your daughter looks so 
pleased with it, she is beautiful.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

You did a great job writing the pattern. It's very readable and I think I can convert it to crochet and make one with a hook instead... I am much more adept at crochet than knit--my mama was the queen of needles.


----------



## millonthefloss

Thanks, I know someone I could make this for.


----------



## millonthefloss

Thanks, I know someone I could make this for.


----------



## kathycam

I love it and I know my granddaughters will too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Purlie Girl

Thanks for this pretty and practical pattern. It keeps the hat and scatf together, so there is less chance of losing either. 

Somewhere out in cyberspace is another hooded scarf and helmet hat combo for toddlers that has the same advantages over a hat and scarf that are not knitted as one piece.

Purlie Girl

Prulie Girl


----------



## arran

i know winter if finally over ( I hope) but definitely going to make this for my grand daughter thanks so much


----------



## candylanecabin

I remember seeing this when you posted it earlier this year. I'm glad I went back to find it, especially since you have the pattern there. Thank you! I plan on knitting this for my GD & surely have it ready by fall! And, I like the pockets for it. I know my GD will look as cute & sweet wearing this as your precious daughter does. Really like the colors in the yarn that you used. Thanks again.


----------



## nano

can you do the hood on circular needles?


----------



## sharobmic

nano said:


> can you do the hood on circular needles?


 You could, but it is a rectangle folded and sewn together to make the hood part. I f you use circulars you would just knit back and forth and not in the round.


----------



## kimmyz

Adorable!!


----------



## mosmith

Love this,thanks. Bookmarked for next project.


----------



## Rainyday

I Have just copied This to my knitting file. It is lovely.and the colours are just the thing for my granddaughters.
Seeing this Hood took me back to my school days, having knitting clases at lunch time on wet winter days. :thumbup:


----------



## janiey54

thank you forpattern of hooded scarf going to make it for niece for xmas


----------



## Thistle55

Beautiful, can't wait to make this for my granddaughter, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Becky Jo

Ohhh, so cute. I saw one scarf pattern in a book that at the ends of the scarf were mittons knitted on....Pockets are handier and very all purpose though, she could put her mittens in the pocket until she loses them, and then use the pockets to keep warm, haha.


----------



## twc1197

Wow! What a great pattern and the colors you've chosen are amazing too.


----------



## grandma Pat

I've made two of them for my gr. granddaughters for Christmas. I used a yarn called impeccable. It is a soft yarn & very easy to knit with.


----------



## PinTexas

I am making this pattern also and have finished hood and now working on scarf. Do you sew the hood up first before you attach the scarf, or attach hoodie to scarf and then sew up hood, or does it matter? 
I love this cute pattern and am making my grand-daughter's in pink camo Red Heart yarn. Thank you for helping me with this and for taking the time to post your pattern.
Peggy


----------



## rosecook99

this is darlingI great job. I think I will try this. as a beginning knitter I can learn from this. Thank you


----------



## LindaS8876

I hope you don't mind -- I created a PDF of your instructions (attached). Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## blue nose

Really nice might make one bit bigger for myself


----------



## SouthernGirl

So pretty. Thank you.


----------



## figueras-sketa

Thanks for sharing your pattern..I love it


----------



## LucieRomarine

Your hood scarf is very nice !


----------



## arwenian

So practical and pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cynthia627

sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
> This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)
> 
> I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size 6 USA) needles
> 
> THE HOOD
> cast on 102 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
> Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"
> 
> THE SCARF
> cast on 30 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> garter stitch until work measures 158cm
> next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Cast off.
> Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
> Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.
> 
> As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


Gorgeous. I think my adult daughter would like it too, minus the hand warmers. She is always cold!!

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to write this pattern out.

:thumbup:


----------



## knittinginma

What a terrific pattern. Thanks so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## Parksie7

Lovely pattern! Can you tell me what wool/yarn you used please? I am in the UK and my daughter loves this scarf/hat/gloves, but she has just told me that she wants the same oolour... 
Thanks! And sorry, if you have answered this already - I did check, but couldn't see it.


----------



## Nanimal

sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
> This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)
> 
> This is cute. I like it.
> I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size 6 USA) needles
> 
> THE HOOD
> cast on 102 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
> Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"
> 
> THE SCARF
> cast on 30 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> garter stitch until work measures 158cm
> next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Cast off.
> Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
> Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.
> 
> As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


----------



## Nanimal

Awesome pattern...I have little nieces that would love this...thank you for writing it out.


----------



## SashaLeavitt

Absolutely adorable!! I have tried and tried to make a hood for my sons and its seems I have yet to perfect it. This pattern is so easy and looks wonderful. My boys r going to love these. Thank you so much for sharing this great pattern


----------



## MaryCarter

tamarque said:


> That is very sweet and so practical. Much harder to lose such a significant piece than mittens and hats.


As a mother of three boys (now men) that was also my first thought. :thumbup:


----------



## Laniebp

Hi, I am new here and this is my very first post. Do you think this would work with Caron Simply Soft Paints yarn? I would say it is more the weight of fingering or sport yarn. I have two grand daughters who would love this.


----------



## 111080

Bless you, bless you, bless you for sharing this pattern. I've been looking for a pattern like this for some time now. Thank you.


----------



## Charlene12

Thank you for the hood and scarf pattern. My granddaughters will love this.


----------



## debch

I love it! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Knittingkitty

It's fantastic, I want to make a similar one for myself!


----------



## hv177

Thank you such a cutie


----------



## soso

very nice


----------



## Elenor

I just bought 3 balls of Red Heart-Gum Drop - Grape Raisin = Acrylic - 4oz, 113grams, 204yds. I think I'll have leftover, but better that than not enough. I love the colors, light & dark pink, lavender, acqua, - great for a little girl.



oannejay said:


> Thanks for the hood/scarf/mitten pattern, I bookmarked this for my GD. She is 2. I love the self striping yarn effect, the pastel colors are very nice. Does any one know if there is a brand like that in the US?


----------



## Elenor

I think it's a thin worsted weight if you're going to use a size 6 US needle. I bought a yarn that says to use a size 8 needle, but the weight of the yarn is more of a dk, light worsted weight. I think it will be good for a 4yr old girl.



Laniebp said:


> Hi, I am new here and this is my very first post. Do you think this would work with Caron Simply Soft Paints yarn? I would say it is more the weight of fingering or sport yarn. I have two grand daughters who would love this.


----------



## Elenor

Thank you, thank you so much! I couldn't find a better pattern on the web! My doctor's 4yr old dtr wants a scarf and my doctor is so good and appreciates my knitting that I am more than glad to make her one. I just gave her a hooded sweater and blanket for her little boy (almost 1 yr old already ) and she really liked it.



sharobmic said:


> I have had so many requests for a pattern for the hooded scarf I knitted for my daughter. I made it up as I went along as I couldn't find a pattern I liked, but after having so many requests for it I have had to write the pattern down. Please be patient as I have never written a pattern before ( never made anything up knitting wise before either lol) The scarf is knitted in Garter stitch as it was quicker for me and I needed to get the scarf done fairly fast lol. So here goes.
> This was made for a 4 year old girl (modelling the scarf in the photos lol)
> 
> I used a self striping DK wool and 4mm (size 8 UK / size 6 USA) needles
> 
> THE HOOD
> cast on 102 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Stocking stitch until work measures 20cm and cast off.
> Fold work in half along the cast off edge and sew together, This creates the "hood"
> 
> THE SCARF
> cast on 30 stitches
> row 1 - K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> row 2 - P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> garter stitch until work measures 158cm
> next row K2 *P2, K2 , repeat from * to end
> next row P2 * K2, P2, repeat from * to end
> repeat these 2 rows 4 more times.
> Cast off.
> Turn up the pockets - about 12cm at each end of the scarf and sew the sides of the pockets.
> Fold the scarf in half to find the middle and pin to the seam at the back of the hood. Sew the scarf to the hood.
> 
> As i said before I only did garter stitch as it was quicker but you could knit the scarf in whichever pattern you like and if you dont want pockets you don't have to turn up the ends. I put pockets on as it means my daughter doesn't have gloves to lose at school now lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lisadw

This is adorable! Thanks!


----------



## bellestarr

yourmother306 said:


> lovely
> would it fit an adult too?


I recently found a cool "scoodie" (hood/scarf combo) which can be modified however you like ... (instructions and pics on the link below)

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/kitty_hood_scarf_with_pockets

found it to be quite useful ... my daughter is 24 and insists on the kitty ears lol.

Must say your hooded scarf came out beautifully. Lovely colours and an absolutely adorable model.


----------



## tamarque

sharobmic--Oh just love it. I have been tinkering with a similar idea but your rendition is wonderful. It looks perfectly comfortable on that child. Is the cutie yours?

I know your design technique very well. I call it doodling on the needles. For me it is very relaxing and creative. Not sure it is the same for you, but it works. My biggest issue is remembering to write down what I did as I go instead of having to back and reconstruct. How often are we reminded to take notes as we go&#128563;


----------



## arkynana

2 years later and you're pattern is still blessing others! Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybee1107

oh my, this is adorable, I love the pockets. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Ellisen

Adorable. Adorable child, too. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## georgethefifth

Hi Nice Folks, is there any one out there who could convert this pattern to PDF? I would sure appreciate it. blessings.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Thanks for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## sandyj1942

georgethefifth: Someone has converted it to a PDF a couple of pages back.

Thank you so much for this pattern. I just love it so much.


sandyj1942


----------



## clarry sage

love it! Thanks for your sharing heart. <3


----------



## tricialynn051

Both the model and pattern are adorable! All I need now is a little girl to knit for.


----------



## diobsession

You did a really great job with the pattern as well as the scarf. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## RedK

Super cute, Thank you


----------



## ria1

thank you my 5 granddaughters will want one each!x


----------



## Patrina

Thank you


----------



## Sand101

Beautiful thanks for the pattern


----------



## Patrina

It looks lovely thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cheezhead65

Two thumbs up! Going to make this for my granddaughter.


----------



## MiniHawHaw

This is absolutely brilliant!! Great job and for a first design I think it's a hit but the look on your sweet little ones face says it all.


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks A lot for nice pattern.


----------



## grommitt

this is really great big thank you


----------



## JlsH

Thank you so much!


----------



## lcunitz

Just adorable, am I mean both of them.


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh love it thank you kindly


----------



## mtnmama67

Grapejelli said:



> Beautiful, I do want to try this. Thanks for the pattern.


Agree - lovely..thanks for your thoughtfulness!!


----------



## Dsynr

No gloves to lose? Now, (if she's anything like my kiddles were at that age) she can lose a whole scarf and gloves and hat all at the same time!
Sigh... If I had a nickel for all the gloves, hats, and scarves the kiddles "lost" I wouldn't need this job!

She AND her scarf are beauties....


----------



## deexer

I remember seeing your hooded scarf and loved it. Thank you for taking the time to write down your pattern.


----------



## Colour wheel

What a gorgeous child and the scarf is lovely too.


----------



## Jenny1955

Thank you so much for the pattern. I cant wait to get started on this project.


----------



## carolelee

Thanks for so much for the pattern.


----------



## Jenny1955

Thank you for the pattern. I cant wait to start this.


----------



## mistymorning2

This looks so cosy! Also the wool you used is lovely


----------



## Sand101

Beautiful


----------



## BrunoLilly

I dont know if this is a silly question. My granddaughter is 8. How do I adapt the number of stitches for the hood. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## gladgirl50

I really like your pattern, I don't know how much time l've spent looking for an easy pattern. This question has probably been asked but how many stitches would I cast on using a worsted weight yarn. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## LadyCrochet

I love this idea thanks for sharing


----------



## silkandwool

Thank you for the pattern.


----------

